# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ

## aspromalis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ Κ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΔΕΧΘΩ ΣΤΟ SITE ΣΑΣ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ,ΚΛΑΔΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ...

----------


## Tsikalos

Ψάξε για αρχή σε αντικείμενα απλά συστήματα παραγωγής, που είναι πιο γενικό.
Στη συνέχει μπορείς να πεταχτείς μέχρι ζωγάρφου και να ψάξεις λίγο στο Πολυτεχνέίο στους Ναυπηγούς ή στο ΤΕΙ στο τμήμα ναυπηγικής, ψάξε επίσης μήπως ο καθηγητής που κάνει το μάθημα αυτό έχει σημειώσεις στο διαδίκτυο
Ίσως κάποια βιβλιοπωλεία κυρίως στη Στουρνάρα να χουν σχετικά βιβλιαράκια σε απλή μορφή

----------


## Νaval22

γιατί δεν γίνεσαι λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένος στο τι ψάχνεις,έχεις κάτι στο μυαλό σου πέραν των κλασσικών ηλεκτροπαραγωγών ζευγών? ώστε να λές σύγχρονα?

----------


## aspromalis

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ.ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ,ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ,ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ.ΤΑ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΕΤ Κ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ Μ.Ε.Κ.,ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ.ΑΚΟΜΗ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΩΣΗ,ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ.ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ,ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ Κ ΑΝ ΟΧΙ,ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ.

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ "TSIKALOS" K "STEFANOSP"

----------


## Eng

Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι διαβαζα αρκετες φορες το θεμα σου, αλλά δεν μπορουσα και γω - οπως λεει ο φιλος μου ο Στεφανος - να καταλάβω τι εχεις στο μυαλό σου. 

WInd-turbine Alternator (σε πειραματικο σταδιο).
Βεβαια υπάρχουν πολλες αναφορες για χρηση αεροπτερύγων σε βαπόρια (γκαζαδικο μάλιστα) αλλα αυτό μάλλον παραπέμπει σε γενικότερη Κίνηση του πλοίου. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν με αυτο μπορεις να παράγεις και ηλεκ/κη ενέργεια. Θα μπορούσες δλδ να βαλεις εναν εναλλάκτη / συσσωρευτη κάτω στην ηλεκ/νη και να δουλεύεις τη γεννήτρια χρησιμοποιώντας για κάποιο χρόνο - μόνο σε εν πλω φυσικα - τη μπαταρία μιας και τα φορτια ειναι σχετικά χαμηλά, μαζί με μια shaft generator (γεννήτρια που πέρνει κινηση απο την Κύρια Μηχανη) αν ειναι διαθεσιμη στο πλοίο. Ετσι εχωντας συγχρονίσει τη Shaft με τη Ηλεκ/τρια θα μπορεις να κανεις κάλυψη των βασικών αναγκών του πλοίου. Επίσης υπήρχε και η δυνατότητα να κομπλάρει η γεννητρια στον άξονα της Κ.Μηχανης και να πέρνει επιπλέων φορτία και απο κει. Αυτο στην περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχει εγκαταστημένη που δεν υπάρχει shaft.

Steam Turbine Alternator
Τωρα παλιότερα υπήρχαν σε τουρμπινάδικα (γκαζάδικα) κυρίως μεγάλες ηλεκ/νες που δουλεύαν με ατμό. Μια μικρογραφία της Κ.Μηχανης. Πάλι υπήρχαν αυλοί εισαγωγής, ροτορες, στατορες και ολα αυτα συνδεδεμένα σε ένα καζάνι, οχι απαραίτητα το Κυριο αλλά απο δευτερεύων. Η χρηση του δευτερεύον καζανιου ενει την εννοια πως ο ατμος που χρησιμοποιούνταν δεν ηταν υπερθερμος (560 βαθμους Κελσιου) αλλα Desuper Steam (360 βαθμους). Το βασικο πλεονεκτημα ηταν πως κρατούσε σταθερες στροφες. Αυτο το επιτύχαινε με αντιστοιχο governor που αυξομείωνε την παροχη του ατμου αναλογα με τα φορτια του βαποριου. Για να σου δωσω μεγεθος μια τετοια ηλεκ/νης..2500Kw. Οσο δλδ μια Κ.Μηχανη ενος επιβατικου που παει Αιγινα.!! 

Gas Turbine Alternators
Μια αλλη μορφη που γνωρίζω είναι με χρήση φυσικού αερίου για καύσιμο. Οχι μεγάλες διαφορες η μια Μηχανη απο την άλλη απλά ειχε καλύτερη καύση (πιο τέλεια καύση καυσίμου) και μγαλύτερο βαθμό απόδοσης. Συνήθως αυτος ο τυπος χρησιμοπιείται σε κάποια μεγάλα αεραδικα βαπόρια (LNG). Η τροπος λειτουργία τους βασιζεται στη καυση των καταλειπων καυσης της Κ.Μηχανης (που χρησιμοποιει επισης αεριο) καθως επίσης και απο τις αναθυμιάσεις που παράγονταν στις δεξαμενες καυσιμου. 

Παλινδρομικες ηλε/νες με ατμο

Αυτες εχουν ηδη αποσυρθει μια και παρηγαγαν συνεχες ρευμα που αυτο εχει ηδη σταματησει να εφαρμοζεται κατα κόρων στα πλοια - πλυν όμως για συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες με χρηση ανορθωτη. 

Βέβαια, αν εσυ τωρα έχεις κάτι άλλο σε υπόψην, διευκρίνησε το με τον καθηγιτή σου και..εδω ειμαστε πάλι..!

Υ.Γ: Να ευχαριστησω εδω και τον Μαστρο Μαρκο, Πρωτο Μηχανικο και Αρχιμηχανικον της εταιριας.

----------


## aspromalis

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ,ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΦΑΝΗΚΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΣ.ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## aspromalis

ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ Κ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΔΥΟ-ΤΡΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ  ΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΑ ΖΕΥΓΗ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ "BATTERY ROOMS".ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Κ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## aegina

Ena systima ilektroprwosis einai kai ta AZIPOD.

----------


## aspromalis

aegina,ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ,ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.

----------

